# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Hobbs Parautoptic Key

## HoL

*Hobbs Parautoptic Key with detachable bit.*

Artifact No. 6 - Hobbs Parautoptic key with individual adjustable bits and detachable bit head. D: 19th century, c1860's. CoR: England.

 

Sz: 135mm. Mt: steel. Wt: 96g.

----------

